# best vinyl for football jerseys, mesh, nylon



## martinwoods (Jul 20, 2006)

What is the best vinyl for football jerseys? (mesh, nylon) I do not want the names, numbers and team name to come off. I just got a call to do 60 of them but of course they want them by this weekend so I need to act quick

Please help, any advice is appreciated. (I have never done football jerseys before)

Thanks


----------



## COEDS (Oct 4, 2006)

I would call Josh and get some Eco film plus or call Joto paper and get some Multicut. .... JB


----------



## martinwoods (Jul 20, 2006)

Thanks Jerry
I called Ace and they said they use vinyl so I can do that myself, just have to figure out which one is best. Have you ever tried polyflex. A guy I know swears by it.


----------



## deltsigjoe (Sep 11, 2008)

Are football jerseys best with screen print or heat transfer?


----------

